
Beginner-Friendly Vulkan Tutorials - deafcalculus
http://stephaniehurlburt.com/blog/2017/7/14/beginner-friendly-vulkan-tutorials
======
meesterdude
Honestly thought this was for learning a language from star-trek.

it's actually a graphics API.

~~~
NIL8
Me too.

------
NIL8
Aesthetically, this is entirely beautiful. It's rare to come across something
so well thought out.

